# Hubert Tubbs/Tubbs Apiary



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

I second all the positive things you mention about Hubert's queens and add that I ordered 10 from Hubert recently. He called me at home to say that he was shipping them wednesday. He called wednesday to say that he had shipped them. He called friday to make sure they arrived and were in good condition. HOWS THAT FOR GREAT SERVICE!!!!!


----------

